# Wing Chun from Hong Kong Airlines



## Xue Sheng (Nov 27, 2011)

I know this was discussed on MT a few years ago but I was onYouTube looking a Ip family videos and came across these

Propaganda Hong Kong Airlines &#39321;&#28207;&#33322;&#31354;&#35424;&#26149;&#24291;&#21578; Wing Chun 2011






Hong Kong Airlines Flight Attendants in Wing Chun training


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 27, 2011)

The cynical side of me says that this has probably come about due to the Yip Man movies , maybe a bit of an attempt to jump on the bandwagon.

But for the ladies it is a good thing , they are learning something that they may have not really had an interest in learning until they got pushed into it by their company.
A few may even like it and go on to start training more seriously.


----------



## SuperFLY (Nov 27, 2011)

thats so cool 

cynics aside its a very useful self defence art that can work in confined spaces (i.e. on a plane) to help protect the safety of the female attendants during fights against aggressive passengers. i think thats fantasic.


----------



## WingChunIan (Jan 8, 2012)

why wouldn't Hong Kong air teach its staff Hong Kong's martial art. Thought this was brilliant at the time and more airlines should do the same.


----------



## Domino (Jan 9, 2012)

That's like one big massive dream. Air hostess' and females training wing chun.
I agree and thought this would've been done before now for various job types.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2012)

For the record mainland China Airlines trains thier people Sanshou, not the stuff you see in a ring, but the stuff the police do.


----------



## naneek (Jan 20, 2012)

so dont mess with chinese air hostess' then!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2012)

naneek said:


> so dont mess with chinese air hostess' then!



Wouldn't dream of it, I'm too afraid of my wife


----------



## onthechin (Jan 30, 2012)

The critical side of me says these women are not the same as the woman who developed the style. Designed by a woman for women? Yeeaaah..They're more interested in their nails than fighting (Don't get me wrong,nothing wrong with that, they seem like lovely women). What's wrong with a couple of sky marshals? Israelis have done it for years, Americans do it now..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2012)

onthechin said:


> The critical side of me says these women are not the same as the woman who developed the style. Designed by a woman for women? Yeeaaah..They're more interested in their nails than fighting (Don't get me wrong,nothing wrong with that, they seem like lovely women). What's wrong with a couple of sky marshals? Israelis have done it for years, Americans do it now..



And the Chinese may have them too and it would not surpriseme if they did... but they tend to not advertise such things so we may neverknow :EG:


----------



## wtxs (Jan 31, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> And the Chinese may have them too and it would not surpriseme if they did... but they tend to not advertise such things so we may neverknow :EG:



You may have something there.  They have revived an long lost martial art form ... the art of deception.  Eye candies for sure, but they are deadly accurate with those hair pins.:uhyeah:


----------

